# My Tribute to Dixie



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Dixie passed away this weekend due to the complications from Hemangiosarcoma. She was my best friend for 11 years and my life has had so much more meaning because she was a part of it. 

looks like a facebook video won't post inside the youtube tag. The link is provided below





* https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=677879055588669&l=3755637026784435982*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Dixie, she was a beautiful girl. 

Your tribute to her is beautiful and so heartfelt, great music choice. 
One of my favorite songs. 

My thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed sweet Dixie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dixie. Many of us know all too well about that evil Hemangio... What a great tribute to her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

She's so proud of you! Hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dixie was a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixie*

*Rest in peace, sweet Dixie.*
I added sweet Dixie to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ml#post4189970 (Rainbow Bridge List for GRF 2014)


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss...


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Such a wonderful tribute, and I agree, perfect music choice. I love the song and it's so fitting. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words. It was very therapeutic for me to do her tribute while all her memories were fresh on my mind.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

The love you shared is obvious, you were both blessed with that. I am sorry for your loss and understand it all too well. RIP beautiful girl, you were very loved!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cornwallus said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. It was very therapeutic for me to do her tribute while all her memories were fresh on my mind.



When my boy passed three years ago, I too found doing a tribute to him to be very therapeutic. It was if it was the first step to the beginning of the healing process. 

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. I know how hard it is and what you're going through as many of us do here. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of such a beautiful girl. It looks like she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry about your loss. You put together a wonderful tribute. She was certainly the "!2th player on the field" when it came to balls  Looks like she had lots of adventures, and most certainly added oodles of love to your family. She's playing with squirrels ... or whatever she wishes to do. You'll see here again.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your very beautiful girl dog. I love the picture of her in the leaves. I couldn't access your tribute from my home computer but will try again on another computer. I feel for you and my thoughts are with you. I lost my Simon on 01-27 so the pain is still very new.


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks again so much for the kind words. I felt Dixie deserved no less than a great tribute. She was the most unselfish and unconditional loving dog I have ever known. That kind of love deserves a great tribute.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I wish I could view it on my stupid phone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Dixie. Your tribute to her is just beautiful. It looks like she had a wonderful, action-packed life with lots of love and adventures. You must have so many special memories of her to cherish forever. It hurts bad to lose a golden best friend  so many of us understand.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your Dixie. You put together a beautiful tribute for a beautiful girl. Lots of happy memories there.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Your tribute to sweet Dixie is beautiful. Hope your baby will remember Dixie too as something really special from the babyhood.


----------

